# does wax work??/appliances)



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've used wax before to make a raised scar or boils with holes, but I need a way to elongate a nose ala "The Child Catcher" in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. I don't want to deal with a latex nose, as I am seriously allergic to the pine pitch in the spirit gum used to adhere it, and know medical adhesive (superglue) will rip the thin skin off of my nose. Any ideas if wax will adhere to the sweaty, oily tip of a nose? I've used latex to adhere in the past, but it just reactivates, get white & gloopy and won't hold the appliance. Anyone know of something that I could use as an adhesive that might come from a health food store, so I could wear appliances once again? I LOOoovve wearing them, 

Methinks not...


----------

